
Show HN: JavaScript unit testing in under 30 lines - freedmand
https://gist.github.com/freedmand/e9457a1ddfd2f2c56ebbf7a186e43216
======
paraditedc
This is quite interesting. Would be nice to have error exit code as well,
which is important for a CI workflow.

~~~
freedmand
That's a good idea. It'd be as simple as adding the following before line 19:

    
    
      process.on('exit', () => (process.exitCode = 1)); 
    

I didn't want to assume that people are executing the code in-browser or
terminal for the purpose of this Gist, but feel free to fork for your needs.

